# Another Scotch Question for you Miglly Malt Musket bandits : )



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

So me not liking Johnny Walker black means i will not like any of the peated single malts out there? I want to try somthing peated but nothing extreme . I read the laphroag an they REC a drop of water, (what kind of shit is that).


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll start by saying Johnnie Black is a blended whisky not a single malt whisky. Flavor wise I don't really taste much, if any, peaty tones to it. Peat has a distinct smokey, earthy, almost hay and grass-like taste. As for the water... It creates a reaction with the enzymes in the whisky that opens up the flavor and aroma and can make a significant difference to the character of the scotch. This only takes a little bit of water, like the amount you'd add by chilling with ice then pouring the scotch off the cubes.
I wouldn't rush to judgement about liking or disliking any peatey whiskies based off drinking Johnnie Black. I don't have my sources on hand at the moment, but I'll try to post back with some recommendations for scotches with a middle of the road peat character.


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

HIM said:


> I'll start by saying Johnnie Black is a blended whisky not a single malt whisky. Flavor wise I don't really taste much, if any, peaty tones to it. Peat has a distinct smokey, earthy, almost hay and grass-like taste. As for the water... It creates a reaction with the enzymes in the whisky that opens up the flavor and aroma and can make a significant difference to the character of the scotch. This only takes a little bit of water, like the amount you'd add by chilling with ice then pouring the scotch off the cubes.


Great observation. This is said perfectly.


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

For what it's worth, I enjoy Johnny Walker Double Black which does have a nice smoky character to it. I haven't really tried enough Islay Scotches out there to recommend something that doesn't blow you away with peat flavors. I'm sure someone can chime in here.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a peat whore. I'd suggest Laphroig all day. Just repeat until you like it and then you'll never like anything else.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Johnny Black is blended... Try a Single Malt!


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

+1 on the Laphroaig recommendation. Also try Lagavulin both are super-Peaty. If you want to ease your way into single malts and peat I'd start with a Balvenie and work into the peaty stuff. As John stated once your able to appreciate the peat everything else will taste like water


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

JW blends are pretty mild to med in the peat character. Caol Ila makes for a good portion of its base, so the peat is definitely there. Like with cigars, you palate and preferred flavor profiles will change over time. Just keep sampling different whiskies.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

-Bowmore 12, light bodied and mildly peaty single malt. Also on the less expensive side for scotch.

-Lagavulin 15, very smooth single malt scotch, medium-high peat character with upfront oakiness that balances it out extremelly well. 

-Laphroaig 10, single malt thats a classic example of Islay style and close to as peaty as it gets. Very smokey, earthy, and oceanic(seaweed,salty, iodine) and light in body.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks. Went to go check some out an seen Lagavuulin for like 75 bucks. Will not be trying that one... Also seen Highland Park for $30. What ya guys think of that one? Also, Laphroaig will be on my list as soon as i spot it. They had some but were out of stock. Price was descent i suppose $44.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

B.mamba89 said:


> Thanks. Went to go check some out an seen Lagavuulin for like 75 bucks. Will not be trying that one... Also seen Highland Park for $30. What ya guys think of that one? Also, Laphroaig will be on my list as soon as i spot it. They had some but were out of stock. Price was descent i suppose $44.


Depending on the year thats actually a good and fair price for Laphroaig. The 10 year is usually around $50 but Ive seen the prices jacked up for bottles of that stuff. Lagavulin is great but it aint cheap thats for sure. Thats also a cheap price for Highland Park, if thats the 12 year its usually $40-45. Its more peaty on the nose than the palate, but still has a light smokiness on the front palate with a nutty and peaty finish. Probably a good introduction to peated scotch as its in the mild-medium range.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

HIM said:


> -Bowmore 12, light bodied and mildly peaty single malt. Also on the less expensive side for scotch.
> 
> -Lagavulin 15, very smooth single malt scotch, medium-high peat character with upfront oakiness that balances it out extremelly well.
> 
> -Laphroaig 10, single malt thats a classic example of Islay style and close to as peaty as it gets. Very smokey, earthy, and oceanic(seaweed,salty, iodine) and light in body.


Bowmore 12 years is what i picked up during lunch... Culd not resist untill later tonight an went ahead an poured me a "dram?" glass.. I like it. I am amazed on how diffrent this Single malts are. Peat is GOOD!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Good stuff David... Now to see how peaty you like your whisky before it becomes too much. Careful though, once you go peated sometimes its hard to go back!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ha ha sucker! Once you start down the peaty whiskey slope there really isn't any going back! Remember, as the whiskey ages, it's going to lose some peat character as the angel hair works its magic. I would love to taste Lagavulin at 10 years, but alas, all they sell is the 16! Peat is usally described as smoky, or earthy, and it is, but i always search for briney, salty oceanic flavors in the profile, and I always find them in Islay whiskies! 

BTW, the next time you go to a bar and all they have is JW and Chivas, your gonna be pissed! ound:


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

Try Isle of Jura superstition. It has slight peat, sea spray and just enough toffee and caramel to blance it out.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Oban 14 is a highland with a nice mild-medium peat character to it. You might give it a try. I'm not a big fan of the overly peaty scotches like the Laughlins, and Ardbegs. But to each their own.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Bad Andy said:


> Oban 14 is a highland with a nice mild-medium peat character to it. You might give it a try. I'm not a big fan of the overly peaty scotches like the Laughlins, and Ardbegs. But to each their own.


I totally agree with you... A peaty scotch is 1) normally an acquired taste or 2) something that in time grows on you until you learn to love it. Same goes for that oceanic iodine bite characteristic to certain Scotch whiskys.


----------

